# Interesting prototype pics



## LateStarter

_*Just some cool photos*_
Including one train pulled by six SD9's, and another pulled by six F7's.


----------



## 65446

I've lived in Los Angeles since 1978. I remember well seeing the SP livery all over ..I used to drive right up to a turntable in Taylor yard (now gone/replaced with MetroLink shops)..
They had a Krauss Maffei parked there at one time..
Great photography here...


----------



## Fire21

Man, those PAs are so cool!!


----------



## Trackjockey05

telltale said:


> I've lived in Los Angeles since 1978. I remember well seeing the SP livery all over ..I used to drive right up to a turntable in Taylor yard (now gone/replaced with MetroLink shops)..
> They had a Krauss Maffei parked there at one time..
> Great photography here...


That Kraut at Taylor was the camera car, same one that’s being beautifully restored at Niles canyon, Taylor was quite the place way back when


----------



## 65446

Did Taylor yard have a hump track ? I remember driving next to one. But it was so long ago I'm not completely sure I saw it or I just dreampt it or was a pic I saw.

But, please explain what you mean by "was the camera car". Camera car for what ?
It's the German made locomotive I'm referring to.


----------



## Old_Hobo

It’s all explained here, easy to find, actually.....

*Southern Pacific 9010* is a KM ML 4000 C'C' diesel-hydraulic locomotive, built in 1964 by German manufacturer Krauss-Maffei for the Southern Pacific Railroad. SP 9010 generated 4,000 horsepower (3,000 kW) from two 2,000 horsepower (1,500 kW) V16Maybach MD870 diesel engines. It was painted to Southern Pacific's 1958 standard, the so-called "bloody nose" colors of Scarlet and Lark Dark Gray, for its entire operating career. It was renumbered to SP 9113 in late 1965, rebuilt extensively at SP's Sacramento General Shops (later Sacramento Locomotive Works) during the latter half of 1966, and was initially retired in 1968. It was revived and rebuilt by Sacramento General Shops into a "camera car" for the purpose of shooting motion picture background plates for a ground-based full-motion locomotive training simulator. As camera car number 8799, it was retired in 1984 and donated to the California State Railroad Museum in Sacramento, California.


----------



## Trackjockey05

telltale said:


> Did Taylor yard have a hump track ? I remember driving next to one. But it was so long ago I'm not completely sure I saw it or I just dreampt it or was a pic I saw.
> 
> But, please explain what you mean by "was the camera car". Camera car for what ?
> It's the German made locomotive I'm referring to.





telltale said:


> Did Taylor yard have a hump track ? I remember driving next to one. But it was so long ago I'm not completely sure I saw it or I just dreampt it or was a pic I saw.
> 
> But, please explain what you mean by "was the camera car". Camera car for what ?
> It's the German made locomotive I'm referring to.


Old hobo sent an excellent link, the camera car used to occupy one of the whisker track at Taylor, it also sat in the diesel facility for some time at West Colton , it degraded to deplorable condition while in the backlot at Sacramento, and I heard once that if the PLA hadn’t taken it when CSRM offered it to them that it was slated for scrapping, never been able to confirm that, and yes Taylor was actually a hump yard originally, that function was long dormant by the time I started going there, used to love pacing trains along San Fernando Rd, as there was literally just a curb separating the road from the track, I can remember going to Dodger stadium as a kid and going up the hill you could see Taylor diesel shop and it seemed like there were thousands of locomotives down there, just imagine someday the same fate may befall West Colton as urban sprawl keeps marching outward


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## 65446

* 📌 *
*Trackiockey05** 
PS*.
One tiny detail I noticed in the 3rd photo down with the Black Widow themed locos, is that as modelers, myself included, we would have naturally made this main line curve a perfect circle.
Notice the *1:1* scale *did not* !!
The first 4-5 cars behind the, *count 'em*, *six* engines, look to be in a nearly-straight track section within the curve. But perhaps we're seeing some kind of '*easement*' leading to/from a sharper segment(s) *of* the total curve. Something to ponder next time we're installing a mainline curve ! "Hmm.... Is it too perfect ?".
There were two turntables at Taylor..After yard became defunct I walked both of them..
To this day I see the rail action on San Fernando Rd. as well as fav train areas in L.A.!!
And, so I *did* then drive along a working hump like I remembered !! Cool !!
They didn't chase you then..And *that* close you're hiding in plain site !!

Thanks *LateStarte*r for all the entries..


----------



## LateStarter

_*An SD+3xF7 consist*;
*and a 6xF7 consist*.














_


----------



## LateStarter

_*F7/A-A-A-A*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Halloween RSD4/5 (*at Eugene I think)_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Five SD's*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*F7 plus three SD's*_


----------



## J.Albert1949

As interesting as the Krauss-Maffei engines may have looked, their hydraulic drive system (instead of the standard "diesel-electric" system) proved to be a failure in real-world usage, hence their relatively short service lives.

Some of the SP SD's, on the other hand, were still running 40 years later...


----------



## Stumpy

Cool pics.

2nd pic in the OP. What is that "wheel" behind the horns?


----------



## Trackjockey05

Stumpy said:


> Cool pics.
> 
> 2nd pic in the OP. What is that "wheel" behind the horns?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558303


"Wagonwheel" antenna


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*Halloween RSD4/5 (*at Eugene I think)_
> View attachment 558296


I didn't really care for the "haloween" scheme, but for some reason I like it on these units


----------



## MichaelE

Bendix King "wagon wheel" antenna. Elevated feed 1/4 wave ground plane.


----------



## Trackjockey05

telltale said:


> * 📌 *
> *Trackiockey05**
> PS*.
> One tiny detail I noticed in the 3rd photo down with the Black Widow themed locos, is that as modelers, myself included, we would have naturally made this main line curve a perfect circle.
> Notice the *1:1* scale *did not* !!
> The first 4-5 cars behind the, *count 'em*, *six* engines, look to be in a nearly-straight track section within the curve. But perhaps we're seeing some kind of '*easement*' leading to/from a sharper segment(s) *of* the total curve. Something to ponder next time we're installing a mainline curve ! "Hmm.... Is it too perfect ?".
> There were two turntables at Taylor..After yard became defunct I walked both of them..
> To this day I see the rail action on San Fernando Rd. as well as fav train areas in L.A.!!
> And, so I *did* then drive along a working hump like I remembered !! Cool !!
> They didn't chase you then..And *that* close you're hiding in plain site !!
> 
> Thanks *LateStarte*r for all the entries..


Its actually a short tangent between curves, on my territory I have a 3 mile stretch with 5 3 degree curves, 3 of them have short tangents between them and when viewed on a track chart or profile they appear as 1 long curve, looking at that pic, and the challenging terrain, I'm betting there are many curves there, there are actually 5 components to the curve, short spiral, spiral, full body, spiral, and short spiral, technically 3, but the average curve will have a spiral and short spiral leading in and out either end of the full body, sometimes you go through several short spirals, and short tangent combinations depending on the terrain


----------



## LateStarter

_*6xSD9 consist near Black Butte*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Cab Forward on a turntable*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*PA's*...
I'm a fan._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Mixed consists*
Real railroads were not run by purists._

As evidenced by these photos, it was more or less common practice to consist F7's, PA's, and SD's... at least on Southern Pacific rails (with respect to _freight_ hauls).
I know for a fact that they also mixed PA's, & E's on _passenger_ trains.

Going back to my trainset days, no one in their right mind would ever mix locomotive types (even with dummy shells).

But modelers tend to be purists.
We could take a cue from this, as even today I rarely see it done on '50/'60's era layouts.


----------



## Old_Hobo

We rarely saw the mixing of locomotive types and makes up here in the 50’s and 60’s.....mostly because here out west, it was GMD country, while out east, MLW was the more numerous, likely because of the locations of the servicing and repair shops.....


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> _*PA's*...
> I'm a fan._
> View attachment 558316


It shows. That's the first pic in the OP.


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> We could take a cue from this


How's this?



















Makes my eye twitch. It's all I can to to not plant trees in a row and in even numbers.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*PA's*...
> I'm a fan._
> View attachment 558316
> View attachment 558317
> View attachment 558318


I really like PA's as well, especially in their later years hauling freight, I like the configuration in the middle pic with the plow pilot and icicle breakers


----------



## LateStarter

_*The inimitable 'Coast Daylight'*
In hot iron!_

Two of these pics are of #4449's excursion train, under the auspices of the _Oregon Rail Heritage Center_ out of Portland.
That's gotta be an awesome ride!


----------



## Old_Hobo

I always liked that paint scheme on the 4449.....


----------



## LateStarter

_*Five F7 'Widow' consist







*_


----------



## LateStarter

The most common mix is the simple and ubiquitous _"Widow Nose"_ combo in the F7 genre.
The scenery through the Shasta Range is breathtaking.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> The most common mix is the simple and ubiquitous _"Widow Nose"_ combo in the F7 genre.
> The scenery through the Shasta Range is breathtaking.
> View attachment 558348
> View attachment 558349
> View attachment 558350
> View attachment 558351
> View attachment 558352
> View attachment 558353


I really like the Black Widow scheme on carbody units, didn't care for it on hood units, too bad it never made it onto a PA, or even the first KM's, would've been cool to see


----------



## Old_Hobo

The 1985 movie “Runaway Train” had an interesting consist.....sorry for the less than sharp photo.....


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Murv2

There's something about those PA's, I just don't like them. Too boxy and not boxy enough at the same time. But you guys go ahead and have fun with them...


----------



## LateStarter

_*E7's at Niles Canyon*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Krauss Maffei*
The SP had 28 units.
#9010 ended active duty as a 'Camera Car', and was the last surviving unit._

It was eventually renumbered _9113_, and then _'SPMW 1166'._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Re/Krauss-Maffei #9010*_...
Before being renumbered SPMW-1166, it was numbered SPMW-1.
But SP tracking systems could only deal with four-digit ID's.


----------



## 65446

📌
Could it be the one I walked near at Taylor [post #2] ? 
Euro RRs like(d) those slanted cab side-windows, beginning in steam...
It does have (or had) a logic to it. But it never seemed to take hold in the new world..
Great shots of 'em, anyway !


----------



## Gramps

Murv2 said:


> There's something about those PA's, I just don't like them. Too boxy and not boxy enough at the same time. But you guys go ahead and have fun with them...


I agree and my theory about that is because of the additional equipment needed for passenger service, the length of the unit appears out of proportion to the width. I feel the same way about E units. I do like the look of the FA and F units. Just my thoughts FWIW.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Agreed Gramps!


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## MichaelE

That looks like a '63 Bonneville or Tempest there.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Centennials*:_


----------



## Trackjockey05

Love the Bicentennials!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Midtrain F7 helpers at Oakridge*:_


----------



## Old_Hobo

I hope Robert Morris gave you permission to post all his photos.....


----------



## LateStarter

_*Another #4449*:







_


----------



## Railtunes

telltale said:


> 📌
> Could it be the one I walked near at Taylor [post #2] ? Euro RRs like(d) those slanted cab side-windows, beginning in steam...
> It does have (or had) a logic to it. But it never seemed to take hold in the new world..
> Great shots of 'em, anyway !


The slanted windows on the cabs are to allow the engines to fit within the European loading gauge, which curves inward at the top in order to clear tunnel portals. The Krauss-Maffei Southern Pacific and Rio Grande Diesels were built in Germany and, in order to run trials with them on German rails, they had to have the slanted cab windows. SP crews hated them because, in wet weather, the water dripped off the top of the window frames and hit the crews on the head when they leaned out the window!
If you look at modern European rolling stock, you'll still see this taper on the upper part of the sides of lococmotives and, more prominently, on the upper level of double deck passenger coaches cars - unlike the design of commuter cars in North America where the loading gauge is much more rectangular.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Trackjockey05

Love that beautiful GE on the point


----------



## LateStarter

_*Faded pic of an SD24*:_


----------



## Trackjockey05

I’ve only ever seen these in B&W, didn’t realize there were color pics of them, too bad Espee didn’t take them, I’d love to see one in full lettering


----------



## LateStarter

Trackjockey05 said:


> I’ve only ever seen these in B&W, didn’t realize there were color pics of them, too bad Espee didn’t take them, I’d love to see one in full lettering


You're correct.
They were painted red and gray with the red wings, but no other lettering or numbering. They may have been intended to occupy the 7200-7202 range but never did.
EMD eventually sold them to UP.


----------



## LateStarter

_*URO*
Unidentified Railed Object.
No clue!_

MW, but for what?
Steel cabin.
Mine sweeper?


----------



## Old_Hobo

That’s a shoving platform.....just like a caboose.

From my understanding union rules in many places prohibit shoving a cut of cars more than x distance without someplace for the conductor to stand normally. On short shoves they will just hang on the last car; but if you're going a long distance that really sucks.

Rather than provide a caboose, which has an interior to maintain and such they built platforms like the ones you see which give a safe place to stand but can be left outside with basically zero maintenance.....


----------



## Trackjockey05

Yes, transfer caboose, SP built several variations of these using old steam locomotive tender frames and on flatcars, Bayshore, Los Angeles, and Houston built them, SP had many unique pieces of equipment, these transfer cabooses are some of the lesser known


----------



## LateStarter

I guess I shoulda' known...
It fits the profile.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter

_*Holy moly!*
I think I counted at least nine GP60's in this consist._


----------



## Stumpy

I got 10... fuel tanks.


----------



## Trackjockey05

I miss the mile long power consists SP used to run, the oil cans had the most units I ever saw on a single train back in the day


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> I got 10... fuel tanks.


Yeah, I think you're right.
I was tryin to count cabs.
But like I said, "... at least nine"


----------



## Old_Hobo

I wonder how many are running dead-head.....?


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> I wonder how many are running dead-head.....?


Well technically, 'deadheading' is a term used for activities or actions that don't perform a service, like a returning crew, or an empty boxcar or coach.
I'm not sure the term can be accurately used for a locomotive.
Interesting notion though.


----------



## LateStarter

Trackjockey05 said:


> I miss the mile long power consists SP used to run, the oil cans had the most units I ever saw on a single train back in the day


The longest train I ever saw was a coal drag in Ohio in '73.
It was pulled (IIRC) by four SD's, and there were two mid-train helpers.
I'm only guessing, but I believe is was over 120 hoppers, moving through the grade crossing at about 40mph.
I shut the bike off after about a ten minute idle.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Watched the SP oil cans go over Tehachapi in the late 80’s, no idea how many cars, there were 12 units up front, 6 mid train, and 4 pushing on the rear, and this was prior to DPU so 3 full crews and a caboose as those weren’t completely gone yet, it was slow, loud, and produced a ton of smoke, a friend of mine recorded it on VHS, unfortunately I never got a copy, was one of the most impressive sights I’ve ever seen


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> Well technically, 'deadheading' is a term used for activities or actions that don't perform a service, like a returning crew, or an empty boxcar or coach.
> I'm not sure the term can be accurately used for a locomotive.
> Interesting notion though.


I never heard of "dead heading" as anything but a non-running locomotive in a train being transported to another location, for repairs or new power needed at another location, it's simply treated as another car, saves fuel and another crew just to get it there.....at least that’s what I understood....

Deadheading Locomotive


----------



## Trackjockey05

Deadheading is used to refer to crews as well, sometimes they’ll ride the second unit “deadheading” back to their home terminal when traffic is down and there’s more crews than trains to run, some territories this is a common occurrence, last year after Covid hit, traffic was down and they’d deadhead 3-4 crews on a crew van back to Chicago from Clinton Iowa


----------



## Stumpy

Until today I'd only ever heard deadheading used in reference to an empty truck going from point A to point B.

"Take the load down to Charlotte and deadhead back." 

"Take the load to Charlotte, deadhead down to Charleston and pick up a load."









Dead mileage - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Old_Hobo

Here’s the best description I could find......



> _Deadhead_: A term which applies to both railroad equipment and employees, meaning to move in a train but in no way helping, merely to ride along to be repositioned for later work/use.


----------



## Gramps

The term also applies to fans of The Grateful Dead.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tunnelchromes*
One's a snootnose._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Interesting partners*:_


----------



## Trackjockey05

The Amtrak pic was actually pretty common on the coast line, the Coast astarlight used to rate a Tunnel motor or SD45 on the point quite often


----------



## LateStarter

_*Sunrise through a Tunnel*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*RS11's*
In two different motifs._


----------



## LateStarter

_*SD9's #4450 & 4451*
"Huff" and "Puff"._

These two were the only remaining SD9's with steam generators by 1985.
_
From Wikipedia:_
After 1985, #4450 and #4451 (nicknamed "Huff" and "Puff") were used all around the SP system for officers' specials and other passenger operations. They were favorites of railfans and usually worked together.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Out in August.....limited run......Karen’s books.....


----------



## LateStarter

_*SP/UP/Rio Grande*_


----------



## Trackjockey05

Old_Hobo said:


> Out in August.....limited run......Karen’s books.....
> 
> View attachment 558968


Gotta keep an eye out for this when it comes out, I have a ton of books on SP passenger stuff, this will fit in nicely


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trackjockey05 said:


> Gotta keep an eye out for this when it comes out, I have a ton of books on SP passenger stuff, this will fit in nicely


Karen’s Books


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Old_Hobo

Nice pic!


----------



## Old_Hobo

Morant’s Curve - Banff, Alberta, Canada


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter

_*GP30 on point*_


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Trackjockey05

Always loved those big DD35’s, and while I never saw the century slugs in actual service I did get to see them in San Bernardino as they lingered around the Chrome Crankshaft property for awhile, and CC was one of our stops whenever we went down to Colton, always interesting stuff hiding there


----------



## Stumpy

Cool.

I never can remember what's a slug and what's a calf.


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> Cool.
> I never can remember what's a slug and what's a calf.


IIRC, calfs are powered by engines, and slugs don't have engines... they get their power from the mother's engines.
But I don't know how to tell them apart externally.


----------



## Gramps

My understanding is that slugs enable the mother loco to distribute power to the traction motors in both itself and the slug. They are usually used in yards


----------



## Trackjockey05

SP 1002 was 1 of 3 slugs built from C628/630 units for use in the then new West Colton yard, each one was bracketed by 2 of the SD38-2's for use on the hump, SP also used 4 axle slugs on the hump at Eugene paired with MP15's, and yes the slugs are filled with concrete usually and powered through MU to the traction motors from the mother unit, most were used in yards with the exception of the SP TEBU (Tractive Effort Booster Unit) these were mated with GP40-2's in road service


----------



## LateStarter

_*Feed supply facility in Colorado*
Center flow hopper dumps into trucks._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Whistle post*
For grade crossings._


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> *Feed supply facility in Colorado*
> Center flow hopper dumps into trucks.


Well that looks precarious.


----------



## LateStarter

_*No caption*
Scratchbuild challenge._


----------



## LateStarter

_Somebody should weather a Plymouth like this._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco's North Yard*
Springfield, Mo., circa 1910._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco NW2 & VO1000*
Springfield, Mo._


----------



## Trackjockey05

Always kinda liked the Frisco scheme, love that old Baldwin switcher


----------



## Lemonhawk

When I was young (I don't remember the year but most likely the 50's, we visited my Uncle in Cleveland. While there, I went to my first baseball game (obviously Cleveland) and more important the Uncle knew someone that worked in a RR yard so I got to ride in the cab of a switcher like 262, but I do not recall the road name, but we took it out of the round house and drove it over the turntable and then back in the roundhouse so I've always been partial to that switcher! Its those memories that it would have been nice if we had a camera, but only my much older brother had one and he was not on this expedition, which may date this to the early 50's.


----------



## LateStarter

Lemonhawk said:


> ... the Uncle knew someone that worked in a RR yard so I got to ride in the cab of a switcher like 262...


Great memory.
Cool story.


----------



## LateStarter

Bowser offers an excellent-running VO1000.
I have it in SP livery, with 4 stacks.
Unfortunately, their Frisco version is completely devoid of any exhaust stacks whatsoever.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Two GP9's and an SD9.*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Greenville 6-bay*_


----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## Old_Hobo




----------



## LateStarter

_*Atlas Snap Switch*
Ready for installation.  _


----------



## Old_Hobo

Hopefully, it’ll work better than Atlas turn-outs..... 🤣


----------



## LateStarter

_*I guess the anti-climber didn't work*_.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Great Northern's "Hutch" caboose*_

This car was built on the frame of a boxcar (with baggage doors) by the Waite Park Shops, and used on the _Hutchinson_ branch in Minnesota.
I believe a model was imported in HO scale.

The 'Hutch Line' was a mixed train service for years and the caboose was a fixture on the line even into the BN era. The baggage section carried parcels and LCL cargo.


----------



## Gramps

That is a really interesting caboose, has to be one of a kind.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Near Dunsmuir*_


----------



## Gramps

Interesting photo. I have never seen that paint scheme on SP locos. Based on the trailers on the flatcar would it be from the 60's?


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> Interesting photo. I have never seen that paint scheme on SP locos. Based on the trailers on the flatcar would it be from the 60's?


Not sure... no info in the caption.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Taylor yard, L.A.*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

Gramps said:


> Interesting photo. I have never seen that paint scheme on SP locos. Based on the trailers on the flatcar would it be from the 60's?


Those locomotives are TE70-4s’s, re-built from U25-B’s.....circa
late 1970’s....

Couldn’t find any photos of those later more recent than1987....



> The *M-K TE70-4S* was a four-axle 2,800 hp (2.1 MW) B-B diesel-electric locomotive built by Morrison-Knudsen. The locomotive was a rebuild of the GE U25B with a Sulzer V-12prime mover installed. Morrison-Knudsen rebuilt four for the Southern Pacific Railroad in 1978. The experiment proved unsuccessful and no additional units were rebuilt
> 
> The locomotives carried a unique paint scheme featuring the red-and-orange of the SP's famed "Daylight" passenger trains, albeit in a different style. The color scheme led to the nickname "Popsicle"; unreliability led to their retirement in 1987


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Glad I could help.....


----------



## LateStarter

_*Cable transfer 'ferry' across the Rio Grande*
Circa 1910(?)._


----------



## Old_Hobo

Those cables must be suspended from those Spiderman “sky hooks”.... 🤣


----------



## Old_Hobo

CP Rail, heading east, just west of the Spiral Tunnels.....


----------



## LateStarter

_*I am definitely gonna try to model this*!







_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Bloody Nose rotary*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*This photo inspired my post & wire fence*._


----------



## Magic

Southern Pacific's insane light package.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Filthy Kodachromes*
The only way I like this paint scheme._


----------



## Gramps

Magic said:


> View attachment 559636
> 
> 
> Southern Pacific's insane light package.
> 
> Magic





Magic said:


> View attachment 559636
> 
> 
> Southern Pacific's insane light package.
> 
> Magic


Interesting, the trailing unit, #5472, doesn't have the widow stripes on the long hood.


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> Interesting, the trailing unit, #5472, doesn't have the widow stripes on the long hood.


Long hood Widow stripes were only for passenger units equipped with steam generators.


----------



## LateStarter

_*#611 in N.C., 2008.*_


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Gramps

LateStarter said:


> Long hood Widow stripes were only for passenger units equipped with steam generators.


I didn't know that. I never noticed the missing stripes before in photos.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*Filthy Kodachromes*
> The only way I like this paint_


I would have to agree, when they were clean and new they were almost gaudy looking, they looked much better when they were dirty and showing wear and tear, I felt the same about the daylight painted 7342 and 7399


----------



## LateStarter

_*Mid-train 4-unit manned helper block at Beaumont*._


----------



## LateStarter

Most of the good photos these days are of landmarks, locomotives, or structures.
It's getting hard to find good pics of contemporary rolling stock, because almost all of them are covered with 'gangsta' and art-graffiti.
Model-wise, I won't hesitate to weather the snot out of a car, and I might even put some 'scribble' graffiti on it, but I really hate _"art"_ graffiti.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> Most of the good photos these days are of landmarks, locomotives, or structures.
> It's getting hard to find good pics of contemporary rolling stock, because almost all of them are covered with 'gangsta' and art-graffiti.
> Model-wise, I won't hesitate to weather the snot out of a car, and I might even put some 'scribble' graffiti on it, but I really hate _"art"_ graffiti.


Yes, it’s everywhere , awhile back I saw an SP boxcar, one of the old ones with the yellow “hydra cushion” still in good shape but the bottom 4-5’ were covered in that multi colored madness, I passed on taking a pic because of that, I will say every once in awhile I see one that’s just too good to pass and take a pic, although it’s not my intention to encourage it by any means


----------



## LateStarter

_*Wet Wednesday*_


----------



## Magic

A LITTLE HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS.

I'm a first generation diesel operator.
Do like steam but prefer diesels.

Some times we need a little help from our friends.









And sometimes they need a little help from us.









Magic


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*Wet Wednesday*_
> View attachment 559923


A diesel certainly wouldn’t get away with that!


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trackjockey05 said:


> A diesel certainly wouldn’t get away with that!


I think the bigger worry would be the condition of the track and roadbed under the water.....for any type of locomotive......

But I do believe the current rule is if the water is 3 inches or more above the railhead, its a no-go for trains....when water gets inside the traction motors, its always bad.....


----------



## Trackjockey05

Water over the rail requires a 5 mph until all locomotives have cleared the flooded track, then restricted speed not to exceed 10 mph until entire train has passed, for UP anyway, there are a couple locations on my territory that we have to apply this restriction a couple times every spring, oh yeah almost forgot, I have to stand out there and supervise the movement over affected track, and these occurrences are rarely during daylight hours


----------



## LateStarter

_*Poor photo*
SD39
Red lettering.
You don't see many of those._


----------



## Gramps

So how soon will it be before we see this on one of your locos?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Was the red lettering a mistake, or some paint shop’s decision to do so.....?

SP Red Lettering


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Was the red lettering a mistake, or some paint shop’s decision to do so.....?
> SP Red Lettering


Um... I think the link you provided answers that question.
Scotchlite peel-off probably.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I actually decided to add that link after I asked the question.....I subscribe to the notion that more info is better than not enough.....


----------



## Scotty

LateStarter said:


> _*URO*
> Unidentified Railed Object.
> No clue!_
> 
> MW, but for what?
> Steel cabin.
> Mine sweeper?
> View attachment 558668


It looks like a transfer car. Something for crew to ride in the yard to get from one end to the other.


----------



## Magic

The Kiddie Wye on the Feather River Canyon.
One of my favorite RR pics.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> Interesting photo. I have never seen that paint scheme on SP locos. Based on the trailers on the flatcar would it be from the 60's?


REF, TOP PIC ON PAGE #7
_*M-K-TE70-4S*
4 units built and purchased.

Circa 1978._
This was a 4-axle 2,800 h.p. loco, built by Morrison-Knudsen.
It was basically a rebuild of the U25B with a Sulzer V-12 prime mover installed.
It was nicknamed the _"Popsicle",_ and never lived up to its promise.
The only models I know of are either in N scale, or by Overland in brass in HO.


----------



## Trackjockey05

I have 4 Stewart U25B’s still untouched that I gathered with the intention of bashing these, even got a good scale drawing and other data, for some reason I just never got around to starting them


----------



## LateStarter

Trackjockey05 said:


> I have 4 Stewart U25B’s still untouched that I gathered with the intention of bashing these, even got a good scale drawing and other data, for some reason I just never got around to starting them


Not much of the U25B was reused... only the trucks, traction motors, frame, main generator, cab and nose. The long hood was rebuilt 10 inches higher, and 4 inches wider to accommodate the Sulzer engine.

The color scheme was an experimental variation designed by Chester Mack in 1978. Microscale has a decal sheet - 60-186 or 87-186 for the paint scheme.


----------



## LateStarter

_*U25B*
Springfield, Mo._

This photo reminded me that I need to put fire hydrants in the terminal.
I can't believe I didn't think of that.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> Not much of the U25B was reused... only the trucks, traction motors, frame, main generator, cab and nose. The long hood was rebuilt 10 inches higher, and 4 inches wider to accommodate the Sulzer engine.
> 
> The color scheme was an experimental variation designed by Chester Mack in 1978. Microscale has a decal sheet - 60-186 or 87-186 for the paint scheme.


They actually did use the long hoods on these, one of my Strapac books has an in progress pic showing the modifications being made to raise the height of them, these things actually showed up for sale on Ozark mountain railcar a few years back, sadly not even one was saved, and they were scrapped, IIRC they were asking around $28K apiece for them


----------



## Gramps

"...fire hydrants in the terminal. I can't believe I didn't think of that,"

I would guess no one has thought of that, it's your amazing attention to detail.


----------



## LateStarter

_*"Well? Where is everybody?!"*
Springfield, Mo._


----------



## Old_Hobo

The caboose leads a lonely life..... 😁


----------



## Lemonhawk

I have an Alco U25B brass loco, nice to have more info on it. It does operate, but its not DCC yet - another future project.

Someone forgot to weather than Caboose!


----------



## Magic

LateStarter said:


> _*"Well? Where is everybody?!"*
> Springfield, Mo._
> View attachment 560091



Over at KCUT, Kansas City Union Terminal.  Just down the road.









That Frisco cab looks like it just came out of a Rapido RTR box.  

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

Magic said:


> That Frisco cab looks like it just came out of a Rapido RTR box.
> Magic


If Rapido made a Frisco cab, I'd scoff up two or three!


----------



## LateStarter

_*A whole buncha' beautiful Geeps*
Unfortunately, they're all marching off to scrap._


----------



## Gramps

I'm curious about the purpose of putting a freight car between each Geep.


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> I'm curious about the purpose of putting a freight car between each Geep.


I'm not sure either, but there's a car between each pair.
It's definitely a far-fetched way to dead-head.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Spacers.....if one should catch fire, the other locomotives would be isolated from the one on fire by the spacer cars.....


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Spacers.....if one should catch fire, the other locomotives would be isolated from the one on fire by the spacer cars.....


But the caption said they were all going to scrap, so why worry?
They don't put cars between locomotives in a consist.


----------



## Old_Hobo

That’s because the locomotives are manned.....these are sitting out in the open, technically abandoned, desolate, leaking who knows what, possible explosion risk, grass fires could spread, attracting perhaps nefarious individuals, etc....

CFD got tired of responding to fires on abandoned rail equipment in isolated areas, so they had similar safety measures in place with the railways.....

And they do put cars between locomotives and hazardous material cars.....take notice the next time you see a tank train.....


----------



## LateStarter

Take notice?
That's pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## LateStarter

_*We took a wrong tern somewhere







*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*"Well? Where is everybody?!"*
> Springfield, Mo._
> View attachment 560091


Athearn just announced this caboose scheme, as well as another Frisco scheme....


----------



## LateStarter

_*I am definitely gonna model this!*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*SW1500's, L.A.*
1995_


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Magic

A LITTLE HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS.

UP's City of Kansas City giving a helping hand to an UP manifest train.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Plane/Train?*
Belgian Congo, 1932._


----------



## Fire21

My word, that is one UGLY mode of transportation!! Notice the "guard" around the prop...that'd save a lot of liv*es! * Pity whatever crtitter got in the way of that!!


----------



## Murv2

I hope that's the back...


----------



## Gramps

Maybe Michael can tell us what the words are below the photo.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I think the last 2 words are “gear trolley”....


----------



## MichaelE

Gramps said:


> Maybe Michael can tell us what the words are below the photo.


Something about a carriage running on rails, driven by an air screw.

That type font is not easy to read.


----------



## Magic

How do you change a fuel tank on an EMD loco.
Simple, just unbolt the fuel tank and lift off the engine.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Yeah, that'll buff out*_


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*Yeah, that'll buff out*_
> View attachment 560565


We can rebuild it, we have the technology


----------



## Old_Hobo

But why....?


----------



## Magic

Some of this might help.









Magic


----------



## Murv2

Crumple zones.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Looks like the decoder overheated and melted the plastic body.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## DonW

Finally some graffiti I might allow on road.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Hammerhead!*_


----------



## Stumpy

WTH is that?

Hammerhead? Lehigh Valley "Hammerhead" Alco RS-3 211


----------



## vette-kid

And where?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

From Pinterest...
No photo caption or useful info.


----------



## vette-kid

Sd70 modified for desert use. Looks like Mauritania. Also one in Saudi Arabia and I'm guessing other north African nations. 



https://www.railpictures.net/photo/413791/#remarks



https://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=412785 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

There's a prototype for everything.
Get out those Atlas and Lionel tunnels.









Tunnel 0 on Donner Pass.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Gramps

When I was very young, in the early 50's, my Dad bought me a wind-up yellow train that looked like the UP train in the fourth photo. That's all I remember about it. As I said I was very young and never knew or cared if it was based on an actual train but after all these years your photo provides an answer. Can you give me some more information about the prototype?


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> When I was very young, in the early 50's, my Dad bought me a wind-up yellow train that looked like the UP train in the fourth photo. That's all I remember about it. As I said I was very young and never knew or cared if it was based on an actual train but after all these years your photo provides an answer. Can you give me some more information about the prototype?


It's the Union Pacific M-10000, circa 1934, designed by Pullman, with a Winton prime mover.
Not very successful, but it ran for a full decade.
Colors were "Canary Yellow" and "Golden Brown".


----------



## Stumpy

Schienenzeppelin


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> Schienenzeppelin


You actually beat me to the draw on that one.


----------



## Stumpy

NYC's M-497


















Dark Roasted Blend: Jet-Powered & Other Futuristic Trains


Dark Roasted Blend




www.darkroastedblend.com


----------



## Stumpy

From a week-long trip to New England in July 2006.





































Clark's Bridge was originally built in Barre, Vermont as a part of the Barre Railroad, a short line railroad which ran between Montpelier and Barre, Vermont. The bridge was built to span the Winooski River. In 1960 both the railroad line and the covered bridge were abandoned. Ed Clark and his brother Murray dismantled the bridge in East Montpelier and brought it piece by piece to its present site. The abutments at the site were constructed using granite blocks from an abandoned Maine Central Railroad bridge that crossed the Connecticut River in Coos County, New Hampshire. The bridge was reassembled on dry land next to the Pemigewasset River. Falsework was created by setting railroad tracks in the river bed, placing two flatcars on the tracks and building a crib on these cars up to the bridge level. The bridge was then pulled across the river using a half-track trailer. It was positioned over the river in 1965 and is still used as a part of Clark's Short Steam Railroad. It appears to be the only Howe railroad bridge left in the world. Clark's Bridge is eligible for listing on the National Register of Historic Places. 






CLARK'S BRIDGE - New Hampshire Covered Bridges


Clark's Bridge was originally built in Barre, Vermont as a part of the Barre Railroad, a short line railroad which ran between Montpelier and Barre, Vermont. The bridge was built to span the Winooski River.



www.nh.gov


----------



## Gramps

LateStarter said:


> It's the Union Pacific M-10000, circa 1934, designed by Pullman, with a Winton prime mover.
> Not very successful, but it ran for a full decade.
> Colors were "Canary Yellow" and "Golden Brown".
> View attachment 560884


 Thanks, I googled it with your information and found some history, and it only took 70 years to find out it had a prototype.


----------



## Gramps

Deleted, double post.


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> You actually beat me to the draw on that one.


Run that puppy in reverse in the winter to plow snow! 😁


----------



## vette-kid

LateStarter said:


> View attachment 560877
> View attachment 560878
> View attachment 560879
> View attachment 560880
> View attachment 560881
> View attachment 560882


Fantastic! I wish some of these were modeled and more available. I love these old futuristic prototypes.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter

_*Weed Whacker*
String Trimmer?_


----------



## Stumpy

Nex big thunnersorm 'ats gonna worsh.


----------



## Fire21

Looking behind it there's a lot more than weeds got whacked!! It's movin' dirt!


----------



## LateStarter

_*A great photo on so many levels*
No location given, but it might be near a hub._


----------



## Magic

Guess who gets the right of way here?
San Francisco 1956









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*"Wait, I know a shortcut!"*














_


----------



## Gramps

LateStarter said:


> _*A great photo on so many levels*
> No location given, but it might be near a hub._
> View attachment 560977


That's probably Richmond, VA where originally The C&O, SAL and SR lines intersected. There was a somewhat famous posed photo taken in the early 80's of a then Chessie System crossing over a Seaboard System crossing over Southern Railway trains.


----------



## J.Albert1949

What's the backstory on the lift bridge pics in post 218 ?


----------



## LateStarter

J.Albert1949 said:


> What's the backstory on the lift bridge pics in post 218 ?


All the info supplied was...
_"Brazos Bridge, Napa Ca. 1983 Photos by Gene Poon."_


----------



## LateStarter

Gramps said:


> That's probably Richmond, VA where originally The C&O, SAL and SR lines intersected. There was a somewhat famous posed photo taken in the early 80's of a then Chessie System crossing over a Seaboard System crossing over Southern Railway trains.


Sure that's fine... as long as there's a nearby NS/CSX hub.
There's one in N.C., and some trains go through here with consists from both roads... or one train after another pulled by each separately.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Brazos Lift Bridge*
Napa, CA._


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> "Wait, I know a shortcut!"


So nobody could get them stopped before the _second_ loco went in the drink...


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trains don’t stop on a dime…..


----------



## Gramps

LateStarter said:


> Sure that's fine... as long as there's a nearby NS/CSX hub.
> There's one in N.C., and some trains go through here with consists from both roads... or one train after another pulled by each separately.


OK, I went to rrpicturesarchives.net and the photos appear in a search for both Seaboard Systems 6719 and Southern 6143 in Richmond, VA in 1983.


----------



## Stumpy

Old_Hobo said:


> Trains don’t stop on a dime…..


There was no train.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Straight from the 'diesel' shop*



With sound.
Complete lighting package.
Accurately numbered.
Superbly detailed...
Wipers.
Separately applied grab irons.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Stumpy

Somebody has modeled that thing.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Stumpy said:


> So nobody could get them stopped before the _second_ loco went in the drink...








This Would Make Your Day if You're a Railfan at the Scene!


A friend just emailed me these pics. I've never seen them before. Two locomotives got away from a crew when they were using a third for switching. This is in California on the Southern Pacific in the 80's. It is apparently the Brazos...




ogrforum.ogaugerr.com


----------



## Old_Hobo

Stumpy said:


> There was no train.


Aren’t we being clever……

Ok then, locomotives don’t stop on a dime….and the momentum and mass of the first one dragged the second one in….

Although, this definition of a train is interesting:


> The Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railway's 1948 operating rules define a train as: "An engine or more than one engine coupled, with or without cars, displaying markers."


Awaiting your approval…..


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Old_Hobo

Ya gotta come up with new ones LS….you posted that bird back in post #175……18 days ago…..


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Ya gotta come up with new ones LS….you posted that bird back in post #175……18 days ago


Wouldn't be the first time...
Before I posted it, I searched back, but didn't go back far enough.
Okay, so I did an edit, and threw a different one up.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Well, that one really Bugs me….


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Stumpy

I like to see smoke that color coming from the cooker when I have a piece of pig on low-and-slow. 🍖🍺


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter

_*Deadheading tail-waggers X 2*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Santa Cruz*_


----------



## Fire21

Does that train run on those arches? 

I'd almost be game to try it!


----------



## Magic

Grabbing train orders.









Magic


----------



## Murv2




----------



## Stumpy

Southern Pacific 4460 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Fire21

I love that transition period...the nostalgia and sounds of the steam; the colors and new sounds of the diesels. Sensory satisfaction!!


----------



## Stumpy

Centipedes.


----------



## Fire21

Can anyone explain the purpose of all those axles? Surely they weren't THAT heavy!


----------



## Magic

_The *Baldwin DR-12-8-1500/2* (known informally as the Centipede) was the Baldwin Locomotive Works' first serious attempt at a production road diesel locomotive. The Baldwin type designation was 'DR-12-8-1500/2,' meaning *D*iesel *R*oad locomotive, with *12* axles (*8* of which were driven), and *two* engines of *1,500 horsepower (1,100 kW)* each. The trucks were configured in a 2-D+D-2 wheel arrangement. The nickname came from the numerous axles set in a nearly unbroken line, much like the legs of a centipede. _
They were built very much like a steam loco, pilot and trailing trucks, have no idea why???? 
Pretty much a failure.

They lost out to this and it's decedents, for obvious reasons.
EMC (later EMD) E1A









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*SP10*..._
Note the concrete phone booth.


----------



## Stumpy

Those number boards... or are they ice breakers?


----------



## Stumpy

Magic said:


> They were built very much like a steam loco, pilot and trailing trucks, have no idea why????


4-8-8-4. Go with what ya know?


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> Those number boards... or are they ice breakers?


Numberboards...
They're affectionately called "mouse ears".


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> Grabbing train orders.
> View attachment 561398
> 
> 
> Magic


I still remember when Oxnard had a dispatcher and we used to watch him hang the orders and then the engineer would lean out and snatch them, them along came the caboose and the conductor would sometimes lean out the window but most of the time did as shown from the rear steps, I just came back from a visit to my hometown and you can still see where the train order platform used to be in the asphalt along the track


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> View attachment 561413


The Queen Mary in all its glory


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco 4-8-4*
Springfield, Mo. 1942._


----------



## LateStarter

_*An extremely eerie scene*_
No captions.
But the shots are apparently in both directions.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*An extremely eerie scene*_
> No captions.
> But the shots are apparently in both directions.
> View attachment 561542
> View attachment 561543


That line has certainly seen better days


----------



## LateStarter

Trackjockey05 said:


> That line has certainly seen better days


And now about all it sees are bats, rattlesnakes, tarantulas, and scorpions.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Where is the line? If its in the Canadian Rockies, there are likely no scorpions…..


----------



## Magic

When you must positively get there overnight.
ABBBA all E units. Rawlins WY.









The man standing lower left has yet to be identified but the MTFBI (Model Train Forum Bureau of Investigation.)
is investigating in incident. He was seen disembarking from a CN (Canadian National) manifest freight box car.

A footwear plaster cast was taken from the scene and sent to the Forensics Lab for analysis.
It was entered into the NVIC (National Vagabond Identification Center.) and a match was found.
The footwear cast came back as a perfect match to one belonging to an individual known only as "Old Hobo".

It is believed that "Old Hobo" has fled from Wyoming to north of the border somewhere near Montreal Canada.
If you have any information concerning the whereabouts of "Old Hobo" contact us at

Magic, Director of the MTFBI
1-800-484-4884 Or text #northern/bigboy


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> When you must positively get there overnight.
> ABBBA all E units. Rawlins WY.
> View attachment 561556
> 
> 
> The man standing lower left has yet to be identified but the MTFBI (Model Train Forum Bureau of Investigation.)
> is investigating in incident. He was seen disembarking from a CN (Canadian National) manifest freight box car.
> 
> A footwear plaster cast was taken from the scene and sent to the Forensics Lab for analysis.
> It was entered into the NVIC (National Vagabond Identification Center.) and a match was found.
> The footwear cast came back as a perfect match to one belonging to an individual known only as "Old Hobo".
> 
> It is believed that "Old Hobo" has fled from Wyoming to north of the border somewhere near Montreal Canada.
> If you have any information concerning the whereabouts of "Old Hobo" contact us at
> 
> Magic, Director of the MTFBI
> 1-800-484-4884 Or text #northern/bigboy


I was in Rawlins WY last Monday


----------



## LateStarter

_*"In the neighborhood"*
Newport, B&M, 1952._


----------



## Old_Hobo

Magic said:


> When you must positively get there overnight.
> ABBBA all E units. Rawlins WY.
> View attachment 561556
> 
> 
> The man standing lower left has yet to be identified but the MTFBI (Model Train Forum Bureau of Investigation.)
> is investigating in incident. He was seen disembarking from a CN (Canadian National) manifest freight box car.
> 
> A footwear plaster cast was taken from the scene and sent to the Forensics Lab for analysis.
> It was entered into the NVIC (National Vagabond Identification Center.) and a match was found.
> The footwear cast came back as a perfect match to one belonging to an individual known only as "Old Hobo".
> 
> It is believed that "Old Hobo" has fled from Wyoming to north of the border somewhere near Montreal Canada.
> If you have any information concerning the whereabouts of "Old Hobo" contact us at
> 
> Magic, Director of the MTFBI
> 1-800-484-4884 Or text #northern/bigboy


I didn’t know anyone was looking for me…..but I’m right here….. 🤣


----------



## Fire21

LateStarter said:


> _*"In the neighborhood"*
> Newport, B&M, 1952._
> View attachment 561570


Better be a railfan if you live there!! But it'd sure be easy leaving/arriving home!


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> "In the neighborhood"


I have friends whose house was built in 1910 and is 60' from RR tracks. 

Another friend did some renovations on the house, including adding insulation. He said, "You would not believe the soot in the attic. In some places it was over an inch deep." They had to hire an outfit with special vacs to get it out.

I can't imagine what it would be like in those houses if they still stand.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco's last remaining water tower*
Beaumont, KS._


----------



## Spruslayer

*Built by Pullman-Standard in 1933. Tested on the D T & I. 60' long. Two Waukesha 160 h.p. engines. Speed: 90 m.p.h. Aluminum exterior. Exhibited at the Chicago World's Fair, 1934. Leased to the Gulf, Mobile and Northern in 1935 for service between Tylertown, Miss. and Jackson, Miss."*


----------



## Old_Hobo

Should’ve used it to promote Oscar Mayer wieners…..


----------



## LateStarter

_I don't have many GP30 pics, but this is about my best one._


----------



## Magic

This is my favorite DDA40X, shows just how big that thing was.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco "Firefly"*
Baldwin Pacific #1026.
Circa 1910._

Sunset brass made it in the '70's or '80's.
Search for it at _Brass Trains.







_


----------



## vette-kid

Very 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spruslayer

The Algoma Central Railroad bridge over the hydroelectric dam at Montreal Falls. here's a southbound freight with 2 SD-40-2's and 2 GP7L's and lot of logs on the head end crossing over the Montreal River.


----------



## Stumpy

Very cool pic.

Looks like a Central Valley bridge.


----------



## Magic

HAPPY CANADA DAY.  

Same location, different train.
That's some mighty fine head end power. AABBAA, F units.


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> _I don't have many GP30 pics, but this is about my best one._
> View attachment 561734


I'm a big fan of the 30 series. What is that extra height above the cab running to the radiator grills on the lead locomotive? I've never seen that before.


----------



## Stumpy

According to Wikipedia...

The frame and trucks of the GP20 were carried across [to the GP30]; the extra equipment for the centralized air system required more space behind the cab, and since the locomotive was not going to be lengthened, extra space was achieved vertically by raising the height of the locomotive, giving room for the central air system, turbocharger and electrical cabinet all behind the cab. This extra height behind the cab meant that the body style used for previous GP units was not suitable.

Since EMD wanted the new locomotive to be visibly modern and updated, they turned to the GM Automotive Styling Center at Troy, Michigan for help. The automobile stylists created the GP30's trademark "hump" and cab roof profile. The hump-like bulge started at the front of the cab and enveloped the air intakes for the central air system and the dynamic brake blister.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Now this*...
Is a cool pic!_


----------



## Stumpy

Sh!+. Grown people don't dress that well these days.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Yeah, that'll buff out*
Not a joke... Good lord!_


----------



## Stumpy

It's full.


----------



## Stumpy

McKeen car.










Story on page 4 of this Aug. 1978 edition of _Pacific News_.


----------



## LateStarter

_*E8, Springfield, Mo*_


----------



## LocoChris

LateStarter said:


> _*Yeah, that'll buff out*
> Not a joke... Good lord!_
> View attachment 562053


Wow, never seen a loco that destroyed. Wonder what caused it.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Boxcar seawall at Great Salt Lake*
SP Lucin Cutoff._


----------



## Old_Hobo

I can hear the wheel bearings seizing up in that salt water!


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> I can hear the wheel bearings seizing up in that salt water!


It's not a running train. It's a seawall.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Jack London Square*
Oakland._


----------



## Stumpy

Long Trains




























Above pics swiped from here... Big Trains










Guinness World Record Holder- 4.5 Mile Long Train


----------



## Magic

From long trains to long loads.









Don't know when this happened but it sure is long.

Magic


----------



## vette-kid

Stumpy said:


> Long Trains
> 
> View attachment 562649
> 
> 
> View attachment 562650
> 
> 
> View attachment 562648
> 
> 
> Above pics swiped from here... Big Trains
> 
> View attachment 562651
> 
> 
> Guinness World Record Holder- 4.5 Mile Long Train


I've flown a few trips over the western states in our caravan. Flying around 5-10k agl you get a good view without losing to much detail. I saw several trains around Montana/ Idaho area that were at least 2 maybe 3 miles long. I lost count at 230 something cars (going wrong way too keep count... total length had to have been around 250ish??). Several were autoracks and several flat cars that looked to be about that same length. To be sure, there were a lot of shorter cars as well, but it was a REALLY long train. I was really surprised considering the amount of hills in that area, but I guess autoracks aren't very heavy either. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo

Magic said:


> From long trains to long loads.
> View attachment 562679
> 
> 
> Don't know when this happened but it sure is long.
> 
> Magic


The only clue we have was it happened in a year in which March 13 was on a Wednesday…..


----------



## LateStarter

_*Griffith, Indiana*_
Where (among others) the EL, EJ&E, C&O and NYC all intersected.
_Photo by Raymond Storey._


----------



## Stumpy

Yeah, you're gonna hafta hand-lay that.


----------



## Magic

When Alcohol and a rag or even a Briteboy aren't enough you get out the big guns.








Loram railgrinder.

Magic


----------



## Murv2

At the St Louis, Iron Mountain and Southern Railway in Jackson, MO


----------



## J.Albert1949

_"Griffith, Indiana
Where (among others) the EL, EJ&E, C&O and NYC all intersected."_

12 diamonds.
That interlocking must have been _a nightmare_ to maintain!


----------



## Gramps

J.Albert1949 said:


> _"Griffith, Indiana
> Where (among others) the EL, EJ&E, C&O and NYC all intersected."_
> 
> 12 diamonds.
> That interlocking must have been _a nightmare_ to maintain!


And also not a RR crossing sign or gate to be seen.


----------



## Fire21

I wonder how slowly and untrustingly the engineers proceeded through that spaghetti pile?!


----------



## Spruslayer

Crossing gate at upper right by the little brown shack


Gramps said:


> And also not a RR crossing sign or gate to be seen.


----------



## Gramps

Spruslayer said:


> Crossing gate at upper right by the little brown shack


I saw that but don't think it's a crossing gate because there is no road crossing the tracks. I think what appears to be some type of road or driveway goes behind the shack but doesn't go over the tracks. There is only grass on the other side of the tracks.


----------



## Trackjockey05

It is in fact a road crossing IN73/S Broad St, looked the location up on google street view, the EL line is no longer there, its the Erie Lackawanna trail now


----------



## Gramps

Trackjockey05 said:


> It is in fact a road crossing IN73/S Broad St, looked the location up on google street view, the EL line is no longer there, its the Erie Lackawanna trail now


I'm just going by the photo itself and not by what it looks like now. There is what looks like a gravel area behind the brown shed that does not cross the tracks. On the opposite side of the gravel area is just grass and a small white structure. The vertical black and white object to the left of the brown shed does look like it could be a crossing gate but at the time of the photo there is no crossing at that spot.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Gramps, there are crossing gates way back in the background, thank goodness. Can you image having to check all that rail before crossing! The probably had people go out an halt traffic before the installation of the gates.


----------



## JeffHurl

The one you would see approaching from the right is circled. It is back far enough to be effective no matter which track has the crossing train. The one you would see if you were approaching from the left is outside the picture.


----------



## Stumpy

They do it a bit different down under.























__





Below Rail Infrastructure Archives - Page 65 of 75 - Rail Express







www.railexpress.com.au


----------



## Gramps

JeffHurl said:


> The one you would see approaching from the right is circled. It is back far enough to be effective no matter which track has the crossing train. The one you would see if you were approaching from the left is outside the picture.
> 
> View attachment 562941


Trains typically run on the right parallel track. I don't see any gate that would protect the crossing from a train travelling from the upper right of the photo toward the crossing on the right main. The circled object, which is what we are discussing, would protect the crossing only for a train running on the left main.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Look real close at the little shanty center of pic, there’s a flagman seated in front


----------



## JeffHurl

I thought you were talking about a crossing gate for vehicles traveling the roads


----------



## Gramps

The light just came on, I see what you guys are saying. I got hung up on the gravel area behind the brown shed. Senior moment.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Magic

How about a checker board.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*KCS polished stainless cabs*_


----------



## Fire21

I hate following trucks that have stainless steel or polished aluminum on their trailer doors or mud flaps. The reflected sun and headlights is very distracting. If the sun lined up just right, these cars could be blinding if you were driving on a road that paralleled the tracks!


----------



## Old_Hobo

For a very brief moment in time, yes…..


----------



## LateStarter

Yeah, that'd be a big problem if there was a shiny stainless caboose in front of you on the freeway.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Fire21

I like the old days when passenger trains were headed by "passenger style" locomotives, such as the PAs and Fs. These modern trains look like someone stopped by a freight yard and grabbed an engine. It's a very nice photo, though.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Uncharacteristically un-tarped*_


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## LateStarter

_*Abandoned B&M bridge*
(over the Winnepesaukee River in New Hampshire)._


----------



## Fire21

Wow, there's some serious rail movement in there! Interesting that it's all at one particular spot...wonder what caused that?


----------



## Magic

These bridges are in a little bit better shape.









Magic


----------



## Murv2

Fire21 said:


> Wow, there's some serious rail movement in there! Interesting that it's all at one particular spot...wonder what caused that?


I would guess heat expansion after a hard winter?


----------



## JeffHurl

It looks to me like the whole near side of the bridge has heaved up. So it may be a bit of an optical illusion... It could be that the rails have a peak that appear to be a bend.


----------



## Lemonhawk

It would be nice to know what really happened. There is probably some depth compression from the camera lens, but still looks like an earthquake hit it! On the second bridge picture, I wonder why the alternating massive pier/thin pier was used?


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco Wheel Shop*
Kansas Avenue Yard, Springfield, Mo.
4/77_


----------



## Old_Hobo

You’re on a roll! 😁


----------



## Magic

Nope no Easter eggs here.










Santa Fe 4 6 2 Pacific # 3415
Abilene KS. 1958
Santafe199 at 4 years old.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Abandoned CPR cantilever bridge*
Smith Falls, Ontario._


----------



## WIrailfan

Fire21 said:


> Wow, there's some serious rail movement in there! Interesting that it's all at one particular spot...wonder what caused that?


I'd never find it now but I saw this pic on Facebook last week. It was a suspected arson fire decades ago.


----------



## LateStarter

_*The Dixie Fire*
Butte & Plumas Co's, CA.
July, 2021_

A UP Hotshot Fire Crew at work.


----------



## Murv2

Now there's something unique for your layout!


----------



## LateStarter

Murv2 said:


> Now there's something unique for your layout!


No thanks...
Even SIMULATED, I've had all I can take of fire damage or results.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Alco C-415's*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

Poor man’s attempt at a GMD 1….


----------



## LateStarter

_*E8*_


----------



## Stumpy

Nashville, TN. Fortified bridge across the Cumberland River.


----------



## AngryScotsman

Old_Hobo said:


> Here’s the best description I could find......


Deadheading can also be used to describe a crew travelling by a taxi as well. I was a conductor with CN for many years, this was a regular occurrence for what we called "rescues" or when a crew ran out their clock.


----------



## AngryScotsman

LateStarter said:


> IIRC, calfs are powered by engines, and slugs don't have engines... they get their power from the mother's engines.
> But I don't know how to tell them apart externally.


Could be different where I worked, but when I worked beltpack in the yard we'd call them cow and a calf. Cow being the powered unit, calf being the slug.


----------



## AngryScotsman

A little late to this party, but my contribution to this thread... I was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to be the pilot for this unit a couple of years ago. The crew was entirely made up of management, which meant I had all the coffee and food I could handle. Neat little kitchen inside.

The picture was taken on CN's Oakville subdivision by a friend of mine. Continue straight and you end up in the Hamilton yard, take the curve to the right and you will head towards the Dundas and eventually Strathroy subdivisions.


----------



## LateStarter

_*This is how to "rail-fan"*
With your grandchildren._


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Old_Hobo

Hopefully that’s not a live track…..no rust on the tops of the rails, so…..

Can you say “Stand By Me”….😁


----------



## LateStarter

_*Durango & Silverton*
Oorah!_


----------



## Magic

Brand new, right out of the box.
Needs a little lovin' from LateStarter.










H24-66 Train Master.
Bet it didn't stay this pretty very long.

Magic


----------



## Murv2

Magic said:


> Brand new, right out of the box.
> Needs a little lovin' from LateStarter.
> 
> View attachment 564179
> 
> 
> H24-66 Train Master.
> Bet it didn't stay this pretty very long.
> 
> Magic


I've been fighting the urge to pick up a trainmaster for the last few months. I believe it was the first C-C Diesel?


----------



## LateStarter

I only have one...
Atlas -- it _was_ a stump puller, but it's seen better days.


----------



## Fire21

What does that mean...stump puller?


----------



## JeffHurl

Strong puller with a lot of traction


----------



## Fire21

JeffHurl said:


> Strong puller with a lot of traction


Thank you.


----------



## Magic

NOT a stump puller.









Couldn't find any information on this, gotta be the first GE loco.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Your guess is correct. I did a search for "General Electric locos built in 1893" and got a link to AmericanRails.com and it made reference to a historian named Brian Solomon who did research on electric locomotives who wrote "The first known use of a heavy rail electric locomotive was in 1893 when General Electric produced a 30 ton 2 axle machine. A year later they produced a two truck locomotive."


----------



## Magic

Thanks Gramps.  

Gotta have a caboose.










Magic


----------



## Magic

With the 4014 roaming the rails again 
Here's a Big Boy in it's natural state, BED (Before Ed Dickens.)










The guy on the tender show just how BIG the Big Boys were.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Stumpy

Southern Railway lashup, led by pioneering E6 locomotive no. 2902, moves to ready tracks south of Terminal Station during the Crescent's arrival in Atlanta, Georgia, on October 16, 1954. Photograph by J. Parker Lamb, © 2016, Center for Railroad Photography and Art.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Concrete phone booth*
All that's left.
(Grafton, VA)._


----------



## Trackjockey05

Fire21 said:


> I like the old days when passenger trains were headed by "passenger style" locomotives, such as the PAs and Fs. These modern trains look like someone stopped by a freight yard and grabbed an engine. It's a very nice photo, though.


UP used to put their E units up front on these trains, not sure why they stopped using them, haven't seen them in several years


----------



## Stumpy

From left to right; Chesapeake & Ohio E8A #4026; Richmond, Fredericksburg & Potomac E8A #1001; Seaboard Coast Line E7A #529; and Southern Railway FP7 #6149 rest at the Ivy City engine terminal in Washington, D.C. on April 29, 1970. Marty Bernard collection.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*Alco C-415's*_
> View attachment 564018
> View attachment 564019


Love the C415!


----------



## LateStarter

_*
An AC-9, 2-8-8-4 "Gila Monster"*
On the Modoc Line near Sparks, NV.
Circa 1953._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tillamook Branch*
Oregon Coast Line
1914_


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> An AC-9, 2-8-8-4 "Gila Monster"


What is all that paraphernalia up front?


















Southern Pacific class AC-9 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LateStarter

Stumpy said:


> What is all that paraphernalia up front?


Horn, bell, air compressors, condenser, cooler, air tank, moisture separator...


----------



## cv_acr

Trackjockey05 said:


> UP used to put their E units up front on these trains, not sure why they stopped using them, haven't seen them in several years


Because they're 70 years old and half the HP of modern engines?


----------



## Trackjockey05

cv_acr said:


> Because they're 70 years old and half the HP of modern engines?


The outside is 70 years old, under the carbody is all rebuilt to modern standards, HP don’t make much difference pulling a business train


----------



## MichaelE

Lets go to the 21st century...

ABe 4/4 III










Ge 4/4










Ge 4/4 II










Bernina Express ABe 4/4 III 'Tirano' #53, my HOm locomotive's namesake.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Very nice….although you need a lot of expensive infrastructure to go electric….


----------



## MichaelE

Over the long haul it's cheaper than Diesel. At least they must think so.


----------



## LateStarter

_*SD7's at the J Yard in L.A.*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco 2-8-2*
Mansfield, MO.
1937_


----------



## Magic

My GP7 keeps derailing, any ideas?









This was repaired and put back into service.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*S-Sixes get no love*_


----------



## Lemonhawk

Must be a really impressive straightening rack! I suspect they took the frame from another engine.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*S-Sixes get no love*_
> View attachment 565151


I really like the S6 switchers, it’s a shame no one has produced a plastic model yet


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trackjockey05 said:


> I really like the S6 switchers, it’s a shame no one has produced a plastic model yet


Maybe its because they only made 126 of them, and most of them went to private companies or small minor railways…?

And SP owned most of them (70), so unless you model SP, who would buy one…?

Interesting tid-bit though….In the movie _Back to the Future Part III_, an S-6 locomotive destroyed the DeLorean time machine, when it returned to 1985.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Old_Hobo said:


> Maybe its because they only made 126 of them, and most of them went to private companies or small minor railways…?
> 
> And SP owned most of them (70), so unless you model SP, who would buy one…?
> 
> Interesting tid-bit though….In the movie _Back to the Future Part III_, an S-6 locomotive destroyed the DeLorean time machine, when it returned to 1985.


The S6 in the Back to the Future movie was on the Ventura county railway, from my hometown, it was also an ex SP unit, and being an SP modeler I’d buy several, Pacific Northwest resins offered an S6 Shell for a little while but it disappeared from their offerings


----------



## Murv2

LateStarter said:


> _*Frisco 2-8-2*
> Mansfield, MO.
> 1937_
> View attachment 565067


Aristocraft made those.


----------



## LateStarter

Murv2 said:


> Aristocraft made those.


Awesome! 👍


----------



## LateStarter

_*Tail end Tuesday*
Former Frisco depot, St.James, MO._


----------



## Magic

Lemonhawk said:


> Must be a really impressive straightening rack! I suspect they took the frame from another engine.


Nope, no new frame they straightened this one.

Magic


----------



## Magic

A bird's eye view of a GP30 under the hood.










I seem to be on a "Bad Order" loco kick.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*SW1500's*
Carson, CA._


----------



## Old_Hobo

Magic said:


> A bird's eye view of a GP30 under the hood.


Wouldn’t “birds eye” be above the locomotive….? 😁

That’s more of a gopher’s view….


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*SW1500's*
> Carson, CA._
> View attachment 565287


Gotta love the cruds


----------



## LateStarter

_*C&O L1*_


----------



## Lemonhawk

You can't help but get lots of comments with that beautiful locomotive running!


----------



## LateStarter

_*#4014 is currently on tour*_


----------



## MichaelE

BR.193 Vectron. Unusual to see these particular locomotives with a passenger consist. The story...

*One of the Railpool Vectrons had to pay a visit to the workshops, so another workhorse had to be found to pull Flixtrains on 16.02.2019 and 17.02.2019. Hupac’s 193 492 ‘Nightpiercer’ was ready to take on this job and was documented numerous times while running from Köln to Hamburg and back.*



















Now I have to hunt down those passenger wagens.


----------



## MichaelE

Siemens BR.183 of the Czech PKP Cargo company. Also kown as the ÖBB 1116 Taurus used by ÖBB in Austria.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Mixed company*
El Cajon Pass, August, 1993._

SP #9359, Conrail #6323 and D&RG #3156 combine towards West Colton Yard.


----------



## Magic

EMC FT Santa Fe #19 on a good day.









Santa Fe #19 on a bad day.









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*#4014 and fans*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Last week, in Webster Groves, MO.*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*#4014 rolls across Big Muddy last month*_


----------



## Magic

Something a little different. 









An SW1 as far as I can tell.
Don't know which RR it was for.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco Firefly 4-6-2*
Circa 1940_


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> Something a little different.
> View attachment 565881
> 
> 
> An SW1 as far as I can tell.
> Don't know which RR it was for.
> 
> Magic


Looking at the color I'm guessing CNW, but just a guess


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> Something a little different.
> View attachment 565881
> 
> 
> An SW1 as far as I can tell.
> Don't know which RR it was for.
> 
> Magic











The early paint scheme had the sill stripes


----------



## Magic

Trackjockey, could be the colors look about right.  

Magic


----------



## Magic

From my home town.
The SP 568 takes a spin on the turntable.









Magic


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> From my home town.
> The SP 568 takes a spin on the turntable.
> View attachment 565972
> 
> 
> Magic


The SP built some interesting shop switchers


----------



## Magic

More from the ol" home town.
SP passenger station in Reno, 1940s.








Note the guy in the tower.

Magic


----------



## cv_acr

Magic said:


> Something a little different.
> View attachment 565881
> 
> 
> An SW1 as far as I can tell.
> Don't know which RR it was for.
> 
> Magic


Duluth & Northeastern 33, nee-Elgin, Joliet & Eastern 241

EMD 1300 to 1399

Pictures of DNE 33


----------



## Stumpy

Magic said:


> More from the ol" home town.
> SP station in Reno, 1940s.


Look at the windshield of the autos that have a center post and the locomotive windshield.


----------



## Chaostrain

The Royal Gorge, Colorado hanging bridge. I understand the tour trains stop on it so the passengers can look around. Early in it's life it was a duel gage line.


----------



## Magic

TRACKS? We don't need no stinking tracks.









Magic


----------



## Shdwdrgn

@Chaostrain -- I've seen pictures in that location before, had no idea it was from Royal Gorge! Your last picture is taken from nearly the same position as this image from Wikipedia. Apparently in this case the expensive seats were in the gondola rather than the comfort of the passenger car.


----------



## LateStarter

_*SP 2472 in May, 2009*_


----------



## Magic

Plenty of things to keep you busy here.









Magic


----------



## JeffHurl




----------



## Fire21

JeffHurl said:


> View attachment 566704


I grew up in the 50s, which was the dying of the golden age of railroads. I was lucky enough during that time to experience a couple rides which featured a true dining car and an observation car. Sweet memories!


----------



## Trackjockey05

JeffHurl said:


> View attachment 566704


Look at that beautifully manicured roadbed


----------



## LateStarter

_*Madison, Wisconsin*
1952_


----------



## Gramps

That is by far the most realistic of all your modelling work.


----------



## Magic

At last, my order from Australia arrived. 









Magic


----------



## Lemonhawk

Yep, must be your order, its put on the flatcar upside down! They may intentionally do this to prevent thieves from easily getting to the end door locks.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Lemonhawk said:


> Yep, must be your order, its put on the flatcar upside down! They may intentionally do this to prevent thieves from easily getting to the end door locks.


I’ve noticed when the DODX (military) containers go through they’re loaded on the flat doors in so it’s impossible to get to them until they’re off the car


----------



## Old_Hobo

Lemonhawk said:


> Yep, must be your order, its put on the flatcar upside down! They may intentionally do this to prevent thieves from easily getting to the end door locks.


Makes sense!


----------



## LateStarter

_*GN poster from the 1950's*







_


----------



## Chaostrain

I was looking at luxury observation cars when this came across my screen.


----------



## LateStarter

_*SPMW 42’ flat.*
Two EMD engines._

A 12-645, for an SW1500, and a 16-567, for an SD or a later model Geep.
Colton, CA 11/79. Photo by Dennis Docken.
It's strange that there are no tie-downs... those big diesel engines are very top-heavy.


----------



## Fire21

There are tie-downs, but they're sure secured low!! They appear to be cables.


----------



## Stumpy

They're probably bolted/mounted to the platform they're sitting on, which is probably bolted to the bed of the car.


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*GN poster from the 1950's*
> View attachment 567016
> _


That wouldn’t fly nowadays….but it sure is nice! Can see the mountains perfectly!


----------



## LateStarter

_*1953*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

Look at that phone number! 😁


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*SPMW 42’ flat.*
> Two EMD engines._
> 
> A 12-645, for an SW1500, and a 16-567, for an SD or a later model Geep.
> Colton, CA 11/79. Photo by Dennis Docken.
> It's strange that there are no tie-downs... those big diesel engines are very top-heavy.
> View attachment 567040


I had to hunt around a bit to find them, I took a couple pics of these cars at Sacramento in the late 80's, didn't realize they ran these in trains, always thought they were captive to the shops


----------



## LateStarter

Those engine 'dead-blocks' might be fresh from casting.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Here are a few more from Sacramento, these pics are bittersweet as Sacramento Locomotive works are shuttered, and the SP is long gone, but back in the 80's when I took these all was well
















































Hard to believe this is all gone, technically SLW still exists, at least part of it, but it will never look like this again, I took these on a Sunday afternoon while we were in Sacramento visiting my Great Aunt, who lived less than 2 miles from this place


----------



## LateStarter

Great pics.
I love the bridge.


----------



## Trackjockey05

Trona Railway
These were taken sometime in 86/87, unfortunately I wasn't real good about dating my pics back then, anyhow, back then you could sign a release and crawl all over the yard and engine house there, which a friend and I did on this day, pretty sure in todays litigious environment this practice is long gone
































Ex SSW 5007 was there that day as well with "CC" spray painted on the cab


----------



## Trackjockey05

Heres 5316 at Oxnard on a foggy day


----------



## Trackjockey05

A few more from Oxnard


----------



## LateStarter

_*SP S6 in Santa Paula*_


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco FA-1*
St.Louis, 1952_

One of my favorite paint schemes.
Love that coonskin silhouette herald.


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*SP S6 in Santa Paula*_
> View attachment 567221


Cool, never knew that thing left Fillmore, heres a couple I took in 2008


----------



## Trackjockey05

Heres the Santa Paula the same year


----------



## Trackjockey05

Oxnard depot


----------



## Magic

Southern Pacific Santa Susana Ca. type 22 depot, restored.








If you look carefully you can see train orders are posted.

Magic


----------



## Trackjockey05

Many years ago there was a model railroad club based in that Depot don’t know if they still are or not, went to a model railroad swap meet that was hosted by them at that Depot


----------



## J.Albert1949

Magic wrote (about #443 above):
_"If you look carefully you can see train orders are posted."_

Gonna have a tough time grabbing them from the cab as the engine rolls by!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Logs to heaven*_
I have no idea, but this is downright scary.
(no caption).


----------



## Lemonhawk

Lots of cribbing. Looks like the logs get rolled off the cars and down to the river.


----------



## Stumpy

"Crib trestle"









Vintage Photographs of the Incredible Railroad Bridges With Timber Trestles From the 19th and Early 20th Centuries


In the 1830s, the railroad boom started a new era in the building of railroad bridges pushing engineers to build towering wooden bridges tha...




www.vintag.es


----------



## LateStarter

_*Royal Gorge, Colorado







*_


----------



## Fire21

Stumpy said:


> "Crib trestle"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Photographs of the Incredible Railroad Bridges With Timber Trestles From the 19th and Early 20th Centuries
> 
> 
> In the 1830s, the railroad boom started a new era in the building of railroad bridges pushing engineers to build towering wooden bridges tha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vintag.es


I wonder how many of those trestles would support modern train weights? They are amazing structures to behold!!


----------



## Murv2

LateStarter said:


> _*Logs to heaven*_
> I have no idea, but this is downright scary.
> (no caption).
> View attachment 567344


That's not a trestle, that's a a drying rack.


----------



## Old_Hobo

It would go up like a Roman candle if a forest fire hit it!


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Magic

Richter vinegar tankcar.
Vinegar is so corrosive that only wood tankcars were use to transport it.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Red snow*_
BNSF SD70ACE after a fire retardant air drop in Keddie, CA.


----------



## Fire21

There's more than one way to paint a loco!


----------



## Magic

I think you overdid the weathering a bit there LS.

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Chute malfunction*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

Neat! A locomotive going as a ghost for Halloween…..🤣


----------



## Gramps

I think that loco was assigned to a charter special for a KKK rally.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Amazing parachute drop! Popped it right on the tracks, then fouled the chute on the Locomotive  . Why? What were they trying to hide? Canvas may be fouling the main line?


----------



## Magic

Anyone need a pick up truck?









Magic


----------



## Stumpy

I'll take a Suburban


----------



## LateStarter

_*Turntable recon*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

Another great shot of the coupler cover closed!


----------



## LateStarter

_*Ditch lights*
In 1968!
South Shore GE 2-D-D-2 electric.
(Whyte = 4-8-8-4)._


----------



## Stumpy

Interesting story.









Little Joe (electric locomotive) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Magic

Early steam locos had cow catchers.
How about a people catcher?









Magic


----------



## Stumpy

*Saluda Grade *in Polk County, North Carolina is the steepest standard-gauge mainline railway grade in the United States. It gains 606 feet in elevation in less than three miles. Average grade is 4.24 percent for 2.6 miles and maximum is 4.9% for about 300 feet.


















Saluda Grade - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LateStarter

_*S4*
Oakland, 1958._


----------



## Magic

I've never seen this livery before, SP Construction Services.
Good looking loco.
Was this part of Southern Pacific?

Magic


----------



## LateStarter

Magic said:


> I've never seen this livery before, SP Construction Services.
> Good looking loco.
> Was this part of Southern Pacific?
> Magic


Most definitely had to be.
But I've never seen it before either. Very handsome GP7's. I love the paint motif and the silver trucks.
If I could find that decal, I'd take a stab at doing a couple (I have several Bachmann GP7's). I've downloaded the photo.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## LateStarter

_*C415, Long Beach, CA, 8/76*
Photo by "Diesel Dave"._


----------



## MichaelE

Deutsche Bahn Br.111 'Bahnland Bayern' Zeit für Dich (Time for you).


----------



## MichaelE

DB Br.111 'Mit der Bahn in die Berge' (To the mountains by train)


----------



## MichaelE

DB Br.111 500 Jahr Reinheitsgebot (500 Years of Bier Purity Law)


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco Bluebonnet*
Springfield, Mo, 1947._


----------



## Spruslayer

Kruckenberg rail zeppelin
















The *Schienenzeppelin* (German: [ˈʃiːnənˌtsɛpəliːn]) or *rail zeppelin* was an experimental railcar which resembled a Zeppelin airship in appearance. It was designed and developed by the German aircraft engineer Franz Kruckenberg in 1929. Propulsion was by means of a pusher propeller located at the rear: it accelerated the railcar to 230.2 km/h (143 mph) setting the land speed record for a petrol powered rail vehicle. Only a single example was ever built, which due to safety concerns remained out of service and was finally dismantled in 1939.


----------



## LateStarter

_*SD7*
Fresh from an Oakland washbay.
November, 1975._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Chicago turbo fire*
April, 2013._


----------



## J.Albert1949

*^^^^^^^*
Is that a GE engine...?
They're prone to stuff like that.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## ecmdrw5

LateStarter said:


> View attachment 569240


Look at those cars passing right before a curve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

Rhätische Bahn ABe 4/4 III, sister locomotive to my #53, on meter gauge track.


----------



## Magic

Covered turntable at Norden on Donner Pass. Used to turn steam loco helpers and snow plows.
Every thing with moving parts was covered by a snow shed at one time.

Originally Central Pacific built 38 miles of tunnels and snow sheds over Donner Pass.
One big reason for the cab forward steam locos only on the Southern Pacific.

Magic


----------



## Chaostrain

Here's a couple of steamers I found interesting. 

This first one is the only 4-10-0 to run on US rails. The history read is a short read.












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Gobernador




This one is a cog wheel in Switzerland. The cogs are controlled separately. The engineer is literally operating two steam engines at once. The video shows highlights from the rebuild, shipping, first fire, and shake down runs. Definitely worth watching. A lot of information and very entertaining in only about 24 minutes.


----------



## LateStarter

_*No captions*_


----------



## Murv2

El Gobernator is on my list of historic engines to build someday.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Oakland, 1971*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> _*No captions*_
> View attachment 569784
> View attachment 569785


Surely stacking cars like that would not have a positive effect on the vehicles fluid levels and where that fluid would flow and such…


----------



## LateStarter

Old_Hobo said:


> Surely stacking cars like that would not have a positive effect on the vehicles fluid levels and where that fluid would flow and such…


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Stumpy

Old_Hobo said:


> Surely stacking cars like that would not have a positive effect on the vehicles fluid levels and where that fluid would flow and such…





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autorack#Vert-A-Pac_and_Stac-Pac


----------



## MichaelE

LateStarter said:


> _*Oakland, 1971*_
> View attachment 569832


A short cut to the train station...


----------



## Old_Hobo

LateStarter said:


> Glad you liked it.


Oh I liked it, but as soon as I saw it, I thought about how cars don’t like to have their fluids tilted 90 degrees….

You really oughta chill when people ask questions about your pics, its not an attack…..


----------



## LateStarter

Cute trick...
Throw a stick; Run away; Then justify it.


----------



## LateStarter

_*Battery powered switchers*_


----------



## Magic

Watch that first step, it's a looooong one.
Have no idea what this is about?????

Magic


----------



## Stumpy

Grade crossing tower?


----------



## LateStarter

Typical tower, converted from a ground-level structure.
They were everywhere... well, almost everywhere.


----------



## Fire21

Magic said:


> View attachment 570062
> 
> 
> Watch that first step, it's a looooong one.
> Have no idea what this is about?????
> 
> Magic


Fire lookout tower.


----------



## cv_acr

Old_Hobo said:


> Surely stacking cars like that would not have a positive effect on the vehicles fluid levels and where that fluid would flow and such…


You're not wrong.

The Chevy Vegas that were shipped in these cars indeed had to be specially designed for that.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT

Magic said:


> View attachment 570062
> 
> 
> Watch that first step, it's a looooong one.
> Have no idea what this is about?????
> 
> Magic


Ummmm...where does the door lead out to?


----------



## LateStarter

_*Uncaptioned*_


----------



## Old_Hobo

cv_acr said:


> You're not wrong


Well, at least there’s two of us that know that….


----------



## Shdwdrgn

MidwestMikeGT said:


> Ummmm...where does the door lead out to?


Most likely the hospital...


----------



## Stumpy

LateStarter said:


> _*Uncaptioned*_
> View attachment 570174











The 1309 Restoration | Western Maryland Scenic Railroad


Scenic Train Rides in Cumberland, Maryland




wmsr.com


----------



## LateStarter

SP train no. 452 crosses the Goat Canyon trestle in Southern California’s Carrizo Gorge on April 17, 1966.
_Photo by Gordon Glattenberg._


----------



## Magic

A gaggle of gators.









Magic


----------



## MichaelE

Rhätische Bahn Ge 4/4 III lokomotive rolling down a grade to the station.


----------



## LateStarter




----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> View attachment 568841
> 
> 
> I've never seen this livery before, SP Construction Services.
> Good looking loco.
> Was this part of Southern Pacific?
> 
> Magic


I wonder if this was part of the Sprint fiber optic installation, unbeknownst to most is that Sprint started out as a subsidiary of SP, they ran the original telegraph lines and eventually evolved into what they are now


----------



## Trackjockey05

LateStarter said:


> _*C415, Long Beach, CA, 8/76*
> Photo by "Diesel Dave"._
> View attachment 568877


Another one of my favorite SP engines


----------



## LateStarter

_*SPMW 208*
Dean Motis photo._


----------



## LateStarter

_Number 4449_, on the Coast Line's Gaviota trestle with the returning World's Fair Daylight.
Gaviota, CA June, 1984_ (Jansson)._


----------



## LateStarter

_*Frisco E8*
Springfield, Mo.
1953_


----------



## Magic

One of the many Rock Island liveries.
"You did say RED"









Magic


----------



## LateStarter

_*Springfield, Mo., 1945*_


----------



## Trackjockey05

Found these at the ADM plant in Clinton Iowa last Thursday


----------



## MichaelE

Austrian ÖBB 1012. Only three of these were built in 1996.. They are sister locomotives to 1014 and 1822 Brenner Loks. They were in service for severl year for both passenger and freight service before being sold to Sweden in 2007.. They are currently in service with HECTO RAIL freight company.

This is a similar locomotive to 1014 ans shares both trucks, but with stronger and more powerful traction motors. More composites were also used in the front and rear cab designs to decrease weight and lower the cost.

A little curvier than the 1014 and 1822 with very nice flowing lines and the then current paint scheme used by ÖBB.










Compare to 1014:

I think I still like ÖBB 1014 better.


----------



## Magic

Southern Pacific's entire fleet of McKleeen motor cars, brand new right out of the factory.









Magic


----------



## MichaelE

That must have been an amazing sight in color.


----------



## Magic

The famous Tehachapi Loop.
A very looooong train ascending the loop crossing over itself and than some.










Magic


----------



## Magic

And one descending with the head end power passing under the DPUs.









Magic


----------



## OilValleyRy

C&O 491556 has baffled me for years. I still don’t know why it was set up with a wheel crank to open what should be a sliding door.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8U7rWU


----------



## Old_Hobo

I think the wheels are to assist opening the wider, heavy sliding doors…..

Here is a page describing the patent for the door pulley mechanism, if that may help….

Wheel Crank Boxcar Door Opener


----------



## Gramps

It appears to me that the door would slide between the car wall and the wheel. The wheel is attached to the car side so how does the door slide past the wheel to open?


----------



## Dennis461

Gramps said:


> It appears to me that the door would slide between the car wall and the wheel. The wheel is attached to the car side so how does the door slide past the wheel to open?


The wheel must move with the door?


----------



## JeffHurl

Yes, the wheel moves with the door. The door is to the left of the wheel, and is pulled oped when you turn the wheel.


----------



## Gramps

Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Old_Hobo

The wheel slides with the door on the horizontal rail to the right of the wheel….


----------



## BigGRacing

Most likely a gear tooth rack ?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Nope, a cable drive mechanism operated by pulleys….see my link in post #525….


----------



## OilValleyRy

It doesn’t appear the door is any larger or heavier than a standard door.
Nevertheless, it’s definitely different looking. 
UH OH, back to the invasive ad thread for an update.


----------



## Magic

GP60s in EMD paint. Looking good.
EMD sure did some nice liveries on their demo power.









Magic


----------



## Trackjockey05

Caught another colorful unit at ADM in Clinton Iowa today


----------



## Old_Hobo

Nice! 👍


----------



## Gramps

Really like that paint scheme!


----------



## Magic

Southern Pacific had many snow sheds over Donner Pass.
BUT how about rock sheds?  









Canadian National along the Thompson river in Canada. 

Magic


----------



## Trackjockey05

Magic said:


> Southern Pacific had many snow sheds over Donner Pass.
> BUT how about rock sheds?
> 
> View attachment 572751
> 
> Canadian National along the Thompson river in Canada.
> 
> Magic


Nice pic, love those Conrail C32-8’s


----------



## Railphotos.eu

MichaelE said:


> Lets go to the 21st century...
> 
> ABe 4/4 III


Hi Michael.

Thanks for showing my picture from the Swiss Alps. It would have been more nice, if you also wrote where you found the picture. 🙂

I now put a logo on the picture, but if anybody is interested there's more pictures of european trains on my homepage. (Still more to come).

Best Regards
Thomas
Railphotos.eu


----------



## Big Ed

Railphotos.eu said:


> Hi Michael.
> 
> Thanks for showing my picture from the Swiss Alps. It would have been more nice, if you also wrote where you found the picture. 🙂
> 
> I now put a logo on the picture, but if anybody is interested there's more pictures of european trains on my homepage. (Still more to come).
> 
> Best Regards
> Thomas
> Railphotos.eu


Welcome.
Nice pictures.  
Make it a clickable link to save time for others.


RailPhotos.eu


----------



## Railphotos.eu

Big Ed said:


> Welcome.
> Nice pictures.
> Make it a clickable link to save time for others.
> 
> 
> RailPhotos.eu


Thank you so much 🙂

It came to my mind after I saved my post to make it clickable, but couldn't find anywhere to edit the post. But I just found it now and changed it.


----------



## MichaelE

I don't really pay any attention to the source of pictures found on Google web search. My apologies.

Since this is used in a non-profit context, I'm not even certain that is a requirement. But I will watch for your identifier from now on and mention credit. I'm certain the members here don't believe I took them, and have never taken credit for doing so.

I try to introduce foreign locomotives to the membership here to broaden their appreciation for all trains. Not just those that run American rails.


----------



## Murv2

MichaelE said:


> I don't really pay any attention to the source of pictures found on Google web search. My apologies.
> 
> Since this is used in a non-profit context, I'm not even certain that is a requirement. But I will watch for your identifier from now on and mention credit. I'm certain the members here don't believe I took them, and have never taken credit for doing so.
> 
> *I try to introduce foreign locomotives to the membership here to broaden their appreciation for all trains. Not just those that run American rails.*


Nein, danke.


----------



## Old_Hobo

MichaelE said:


> I try to introduce foreign locomotives to the membership here to broaden their appreciation for all trains. Not just those that run American rails.


So we’ve noticed….🤣


----------



## MichaelE

Murv2 said:


> Nein, danke.


Then just close your eyes and scroll on by.


----------



## Gramps

MichaelE said:


> I don't really pay any attention to the source of pictures found on Google web search. My apologies.
> 
> Since this is used in a non-profit context, I'm not even certain that is a requirement. But I will watch for your identifier from now on and mention credit. I'm certain the members here don't believe I took them, and have never taken credit for doing so.
> 
> I try to introduce foreign locomotives to the membership here to broaden their appreciation for all trains. Not just those that run American rails.


Well said. There was potential for "deja vu all over again.", to quote Mr. Berra,


----------



## Murv2

MichaelE said:


> Then just close your eyes and scroll on by.


I do. And I don't mind that you post them, everyone has their niche.


----------



## Stumpy

https://www.railpictures.net/photo/791736/


----------



## Magic

*Your new car has been delayed. *










Magic


----------



## Magic

Stumpy That pic shows just how big an E7 really is.  

By the way you can just do a copy and paste to get the picture into your post.
Like so.








Love that Pennsylvania 5 stripe livery.
Only one that makes a GG! look good.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

Br.232 Erfurter Bahn Service. Private cargo railroad.


----------



## Stumpy

Magic said:


> By the way you can just do a copy and paste to get the picture into your post.


Indeed. I opted to insert the pic as a link in order to "credit" the source. Good intentions...


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> Br.232 Erfurter Bahn Service. Private cargo railroad.


You added water to yours ?


----------



## MichaelE

Huh? Water?


----------



## Stumpy

You posted this four days ago.









Get anything new?


My first, and only, Lionel car….but I’m a Scrooge McDuck fan, so…..




www.modeltrainforum.com





In the pic above it looks like it grew. I thought maybe you watered it.


----------



## MichaelE

It got so big I had to put it outside on the local line.


----------



## Magic

An interesting addition to any roundhouse.









Magic


----------

